# Problemas con el lector de CDs de equipo de sonido Sony



## JJR (Jun 17, 2013)

tengo un genezi mhc-ec68 y no me funciona correctamente el cd, la bandeja se introduce normalmente el cd empieza a dar vueltas trata de leer pero se detiene intenta arrancar nuevamente pero no funciona, no se q*ue* se pudo haber averiado, quien me pueda ayudar muchas Gracias!!


----------



## FrancoPez (Jun 17, 2013)

Revisa motores Spin y sled, deberían tener una resistencia de alrededor de 10 Ohms, toma varias mediciones si lo giras y vuelves a medir debe darte casi la misma resistencia de lo contrario cambiar.


----------



## JJR (Jun 17, 2013)

ya lo hice y me muestran 12 ohms


----------



## JJR (Jun 18, 2013)

es que desarme todo el equipo de sonido para hacerle mantenimiento, y cuando lo arme no leía los CD, la bandeja funciona normalmente, rueda pero se detiene,ya revise los motores y están bien, no se si tenga algo que ver la resistencia variable que tiene el lente. porque se movió un poco lo malo es que no se en cuantos  ohmios debe estar. alguien que me ayude


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2013)

Amigo, bueno no existe un valor ohmico al cual debe estar el ajuste, pues por algo se utiliza un preset.
Si el equipo funcionaba correctamente antes del mantenimiento, pues bien entonces es cuestion de ajuste.
Posiciona el preset a mitad de su recorrido, y pruebalo, luego segun veas como se manifiesta, desplazalo algunos grados en un sentido, de lo contrario en sentido inverso, hasta lograr una lectura instantanea.


----------



## JJR (Jun 18, 2013)

yo le muevo el preset pero ya no se mueve ninguno de los motores ni el Spin ni el sled, yo creo que es la banda pero la mido la continuidad y me muestra q*ue* esta bien



ajusto el preset pero el problema ahora es que no se mueven ninguno de los dos motores spin y sled yo creo que es la banda alimentadora pero le mido continuidad y me muestra que tiene continuidad. que hago ahora


----------



## jmgm (Jun 18, 2013)

has mirado si el plato del motor donde se deposita el cd esta a la altura correcta con respecto al laser,suele ser ser la averia mas usual en reproductores de cd.

Suerte y saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2013)

JJR dijo:


> es que desarme todo el equipo de sonido para hacerle mantenimiento,


 
Ley Nº 1 :  No se desarma para darle mantenimiento a lo que funciona


----------



## JJR (Jun 18, 2013)

ya funcionan los motores pero el laser intenta leer y se para  que puede ser



como configuro el preset


----------



## jmgm (Jun 18, 2013)

JJR dijo:


> ya funcionan los motores pero el laser intenta leer y se para  que puede ser




Como te dije antes,comprueba la altura del plato o soporte donde se deposita el cd con respecto la lente,si el soporte esta un poco alto o un poco bajo de lo que deberia no te leera ningun cd.Adjunto una imagen para que veas de lo que hablo mas o menos.

Ya he reparado varios reproductores de cd's,dvd's,diskman y hasta alguna playstation,y siempre me voy directo a comprobar la altura del soporte antes de cambiar lentes , tocar preset o hacer otra cosa que luego me puedan dar dolor de cabeza


----------



## JJR (Jun 18, 2013)

el problema es q*ue* ya he movido el preset



de altura esta bien


----------



## jmgm (Jun 18, 2013)

buf,mas complicado todavia,je je.

prueba subiendo un poquito el soporte,coloca el cd e intenta ir ajustando el preset. Si no te funciona haz lo mismo pero bajando un poquito el soporte,no sabria decirte el punto exacto del preset ya que estos vienen ajustados de fabrica


----------



## JJR (Jun 18, 2013)

el kss 213d que tengo es de un equipo de sonido SONY mhc-ec68 a cual soporte te refieres


----------



## jmgm (Jun 18, 2013)

me refiero al soprte del cd,para controlar la altura.

Se que va a ser complicado una vez tocado los preset,pero creo que con un poco de ingenio se puede hacer



y perdona si soy cansoso,pero estoy casi seguro que el problema inicial de tu equipo era la altura entre lente y soporte,con el tiempo se suelen distanciar o acercar,incluso una vez repare uno recien comprado con el mismo problema


----------



## JJR (Jun 18, 2013)

es que no se como bajarlo tu tienes por casualidad una foto y que pena molestarte tanto


----------



## jmgm (Jun 18, 2013)

tranquilo,molestia ninguna,todo lo contrario.

para bajarlo o subirlo basta con hacer un poco de palanca con un destornillador,aunque tu no notes que se ha movido algo seguro que si que se ha movido,ten en cuenta que hablamos de mm.



tampoco intentes que se suba o se baje 5mm,eso es una burrada je je

Ahora me vas a tener que perdonar pero es que aqui en españa son las 0:22 de la noche y mañana trabajo.


----------



## JJR (Jun 18, 2013)

ok muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2013)

Amigo, no toques el mecanismo, es un pecado!, si ademas de desajustar el preset , ahora "manoseas", el mecanismo, empiezas a añadir variables a la ecuacion de desastre!!!.-


----------



## JJR (Jun 18, 2013)

entonces que hago


----------



## FrancoPez (Jun 23, 2013)

Por ahora no muevas la altura del soporte o miniplato, y ajusta el preset en 2.1K y prueba, todos los que compro están entre 1.9K y 2.225K pero general mente en la que te indico al principio.


----------



## JJR (Jun 24, 2013)

compre otro lente óptico kss-213f y tampoco lee da vueltas pero se detiene el lente suena pero se para que puede ser



aclaro q*ue* ya le quite el estaño que tiene de protección


----------



## basicobasico (Jun 24, 2013)

mmm.... ...mmmm... ...mmm... nose si estaran de acuerdo con lo siguiente, si el sistema servia antes de darle "mantenimiento" entonces al "daño" es por algo ocurrido en ese "mantenimiento" cual es el daño? nose sabe, pero por deduccion segun lo leido diriamos que es primariamente en el mecanismo, que es el mecanismo, el mecanismo se compone de una parte electrica y una parte mecanica, que es lo primariamente que se daña, o descontrola en el mecanismo, la parte mecanica, motores, piñones, poleas/bandas, tornillos, etc, etc... cual es la forma de arreglar un mecanismo, VIENDOLO, tocandolo, palandolo, esto a distancia y con letras no es lo mas indicado, por lo que mi humilde concejo es que mejor vallas donde un tecnico que el con su experiencia seguro lo arreglara, por que si te pones que a mover aqui, a mover alla, a comprar repuestos, lector/lente, de algo que seguro no esta dañado vas a desperdiciar tiempo y dinero, y hasta lo dañes de mas. 
Algo que se debe tener en cuenta antes de intentar hacer "mantenimiento" a algo electro/mecanico es sacarle fotos y hacer en una hoja un esquematico de como estan las cosas conectadas entre si mismas y con su alrededor, esto para novatos y de baja memoria visual, como yo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 24, 2013)

Amigo JJR, chequea la cinta flat, mas precisamente la que comunica el pick-up, con la placa de control. Las laminillas que forman los contactos, que se encuentran expuestas en los extremos de dicha cinta, suelen dañarse, cuando se insertan inadecuadamente.


----------



## JJR (Jun 24, 2013)

Hay un circuito integrado que se calienta...


----------



## Zed (Jul 8, 2013)

El CI que se calienta debe ser el amplificador RF(algunos le llaman integrado servo) ¿es ese? este integrado se encarga en pocas palabras de:Hacer trabajar el laser, mover los motores "spindle" (giro de disco) y trail (mover el laser), no creo que este este mal, si ya checaste motores que deben medir de 10 ohm a 14 ohm y marcan bien, debes volver a desmontar tu mecanismo, extrae la tarjeta, checa que la membrana o flex del lasser este en buenas condiciones (sin dobleces ni quebraduras), con una brocha y thinner limpia la tarjeta, pues si la TOCASTE CON LOS DEDOS SUCIOS (grasa corporal, grasa sintetica, etc.)puedes haberla contaminado y por eso no funciona, con una buena lupa revisa si la soldadura del CI de RF esta en buenas condiciones, pues como se calienta cuando trabaja llega a tener soldaduras frias, lo mas recomendable es cambiar la otra membrana o flex la que va de la tarjeta CD a la tarjeta lateral pues como tiene continuo movimiento tiene un MUY alto indice de falla, es importante no tocar las puntas (extremos de contacto) de los flex y si lo hiciste humedece tu franela de servicio bien limpia con thinner espera un poco a que "oree" y limpia las puntas de los flex ahora si conecta, checa y comenta.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 8, 2013)

llevale el equipo a un verdadero tecnico asi te evitas estar adivinando que sera el problema


----------



## leroca (Jul 8, 2013)

hola amigos alguien tiene   el diagrama  del equipo sony mod:  HCD-DX7
gracias. no prende  ni hace nada


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 8, 2013)

leroca dijo:


> hola amigos alguien tiene   el diagrama  del equipo sony mod:  HCD-DX7
> gracias. no prende  ni hace nada


ya revisaste la fuente y a que te refieres con que no prende nada, especifica


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 9, 2013)

Esto parece mas un nuevo capitulo de la novela titulada..
" Por ahorrarme unos pesos, ahora pagare unos miles mas" del productor Deditos Mataores y protagonizada por Ezoc LohagoYo, Erac uncablecillo y Cualquier HAzesetrabajo, chauuuuuuuuu


----------

